# Mechanical Engineer



## dachinno (Dec 23, 2017)

I am a Mechanical Engineer from Serbia, where I currently live, with one year of expat experience (US) in my field of interest (Building Services). My position for the past 3.5 years has been Production Engineer - not the field I want to pursue in the future. For the last year, I am actively looking for a mechanical engineering (building services) job in Australia but I am finding it very difficult to even secure an interview. I am doing everything I can possibly think of - sending letters of interest, applying for advertised positions (graduate, entry level), connecting with people on LinkedIn, etc. I don't know if it's just me but I feel Ozzies are reluctant on hiring international applicants and sponsoring one's visa. Any advice here and has someone else had this experience?


----------

